# hot spots on skin



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a 9 month old lamancha that has developed 3 hot spots on his neck about the size of a nickel. He didn't have them 2 months ago when I got him. They are not raw, but the hair has fallen out and the skin is sort of crystallized, it looks like salt. What is it and how do I treat it. Thank you for your replies, Kevin


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda sounds like ringworm. A light bleach solution applied a couple of times a day is a quick fix. But athlete foot meds will also do the trick.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you Dave, I will start treating with a bleach mixture tomorrow. Would a 10:1 mix be strong enough?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, Cuzco got a spot of ringworm recently. I've been treating it with Blu-Kote, and I'm not sure how it's working since the hair hasn't started to grow back yet. But no new spots have appeared and the other goats haven't gotten it. 

Just be careful when handling your goat: Cuzco gave ringworm to me and now I'm having to smear medicine on my arm and thigh twice a day. Wash your hands thoroughly after you touch him and before you handle any other animals so you don't spread it around or give it to yourself like I did. :roll:


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Nanno, started treatment last night. Philippe didn't think much of having the meds put on him, but by the time its over he'll probably look forward to it.


----------

